

How to Read Source Code - wasd
http://aredridel.dinhe.net/2015/03/29/how-to-read-source-code/

======
sprkyco
Great pointers and this helps to solidify many of the inutitive things I have
been developing for a while. I work primarily with static code analysis so
reading source code is really the primary task in my skill set. I was
astonished to realize that there are developers who do not read source code.
Spending the vast majority of my time reading code and only a small fraction
ever coding (non-dev stuff some scripts and tutorials) has given me this
intuitive idea of how programs work. While not coining any of these things and
organizing them like you have it is great to use this to further develop what
I have been relying on experience to explain. Thanks.

